# What Fantasy army build do you dislike the most?



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

So when you roll up for a quick game at the club, or prepare for a tournament match, what army build do you most dislike facing? Is there one that you despise facing whenever you see it, or find so dull you can't wait for the end of the game?

There are quite a few builds that people seem to find irritating to various degrees like the dual steam tank and popemobile list, or just a plain old gunline army, but is there one that is universally hated? Conversely, do you particularly enjoy playing one of the dreaded builds?

Personally, as an O&G player I am not that bothered by gunlines, but I do rather dislike the dual GD daemon lists, particularly the keeper and thirster based lists as two fast moving, terror causing, carnage machines is bad news usually!


----------



## Gharof von Carstein (May 19, 2008)

i dislike all knight WoC armies... more than one unit of chaos knights with heroes in them for almost half the points my blood knights cost while being able to do the same dmg (and still get a higher armour save!) i cried when they took out my blood knights and general in one stinkin turn....


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I dislike games against warriors of chaos lists in general as they tend to to be just a case of shoot until your fingers bleed then either get chopped to bits by the survivors or watch them bounce off (normally the first option) 
Gun line against gun line battles tend to be long and tedious especially when any combat units get destroyed in the first turns.
The only army that I really faced that stopped me enjoying the game though was a Morghur spam list where I was facing more than 6 free spawn in the first turn, couldn't shoot Morghur to stop more coming in the next turn and my scroll caddy was rendered fairly useless as it was to dangerous to risk the one useful spell thanks to the extra miscast potential. All that before half his army turned up behind mine but thats the risks you take when you play friendly lists vs tournament players. Plus my opponent was a complete tool who liked to let you know army specific rules just as they screwed you over and wouldn't let me see his rules until they came up.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I hate fast cavelry armies. and 2 GD armies


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

All heavy cavalry can be sooo boring (bretonians) spring to mind.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

All Fast Cavalry armies - Marauders and Glade Riders =(.

Marauder Spam as well =D.


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

I hate really magic heavy armies like VC. One army that was horrible was also VC at an ard boyz tournament. He had a crapload of wraiths and there was nothing I could do against them and way too many casting dice so anything I killed came back next turn. I also really hate dwarf gun lines. Empire gun lines I can deal with because my hard combat troops can tear empire to shreds. Dwarves on the other hand are tough and have great armour and can withstand charges from the burliest unit and shrug it off. My friends unit that is Ld 10, stubborn with a re-roll.


----------



## Nato13 (Aug 9, 2008)

I find it really REALLY dull playing against 'the good ol' gunline', although it's not overly difficult to get used to and take down a gunline, it just gets plain boring after the 5th or 6th time...


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Empire, Dwarf, and Dark Elf gunline lists are boring as hell to play.

Strategy: Rush and hope someone makes it to the line intact, and this rarely every happens against a good gunline player.


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

thorek gunline


----------

